# What to wear under pants?



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

where are you goin out west? here in tahoe i only wear my boxers under my snow pants and even then i get pretty hot sometimes when riding hard. i might wear a pair of pajama pants or just some regular thermals if its a particularly cold day but thats it.


----------



## Barnburner (Dec 2, 2011)

Breckenridge.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I ride in shells and I'm fine down to 20 at night with just a base layer and some b-ball shorts on. It's mostly important to keep your upper warm. Your legs are putting a ton of heat anyways since that is what you are using while boarding.

Then again, my socks come about to my knee pads and my knee pads come about to my underwear so I have two layers on my whole bottom half.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

I wear just a base layer if its cold, like below 25. Below 15 I go to a mid-weight base layer. Below zero I add a fleece sweatpant to my base layer.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Under Armour Cold Gear. I have a top and bottom and wear them almost all the time...and almost always ride with all my vents open.

I cannot stand wearing cotton anywhere when I snowboard.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Barnburner said:


> I've only used "ski" type pants before that had a little built in insulation, and have been fine in pretty cold conditions with just a base layer under them. I have since gotten some "snowboard" pants that don't really have any insulation, just some mesh on inside. Seems like it might not be enough with just a base layer, maybe it will be.
> Before my trip out west I'd like to get everything I need. No real way to test this here in FL as it's been 80*... What if anything do you need to wear as a midlayer for uninsulated pants?


A mid layer on your legs isn't usually necessary, even if you're from Florida (I live in Georgia). I have worn 'warm up pants' before, but now usually just wear a base layer and shell.

Whatever you use should be:
1. Not very thick
2. Not water proof.

You might be better served by wearing boxers under your base layer (or impact shorts over them), maybe throwing on a pair of soft volleyball pads for your knees (make sure they aren't too tight) and calling it a day. Between shorts, knee pads and boots, there won't be much of your leg that isn't covered by 2 layers.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Knee pads? What the???

Anyways

I have a 5k pair of DC pants that I wear inbounds around here.

I always have an airblaster ninja suit on and if it's going to be in the 20's or lower, I wear a pair of workout track style running pants. Basically the same material as basketball shorts. 

So a base layer in the ninja suit, a mid layer in the workout pants and then my outer layer of my pants.

And a mirrored setup for my upper body. My legs personally have less over heating issues then my upper body but as long as you have vents, you'll be good to dump off some heat.

With the weather we've been having, it's been in the 30's a lot so you may only need a base layer and an outter layer.

I'm slightly cold blooded and you probably are as well, coming from Florida.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^ I wear knee pads too 

Started to wear some volleyball knee pads...cause here on the ice coast...man...knock your knee on an icy patch...brutal. If i rode pow or westcoast snow all day...i'd probably forgo them...hah.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Knee pads? What the???


i almost shattered my knee on a frozen box last week so, yea, ill be wearing knee pads from now on...


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Not uncommon for ice coast riders to armor up. Use black diamond telekneesis myself. Plus its kinda nice to rest on the knees facing uphill when waiting for friends.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

OP. I'm from Florida, too.

That being said, I am used to the heat so I usually wear a base layer under the pants. It's not cold at all when you are riding, but it's the ride on the chairs that is cold while sitting in the cold and wind. If it was Tahoe like one poster said, you'd be fine on the chairs, but in the Colorado or Utah hills, it's a bit colder. BTW, gonna be in PC this month the 21st-28th. Am looking forward to seeing what all the hubbub is about with the heated chairs at the Canyons.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Snowrax said:


> Not uncommon for ice coast riders to armor up. Use black diamond telekneesis myself. Plus its kinda nice to rest on the knees facing uphill when waiting for friends.


Ha, I have the same ones. Made for telemarkers but work just fine for snowboarding.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

As long as my upper-body is warm, my legs pretty much don't get cold. Since my pants aren't insulated though, I will typically wear some thermal underwear when it's below 20. The way I see it is that if your getting cold, you're not riding hard enough


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Base layer (Patagonia Capilene 3) and padded shorts.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I found under armor to be the most comfortable for any out door winter pursuits. Icebreaker (merino wool) is also good. Not as comfy IMO but it does eliminate some odors on back packing trips.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

NYHC said:


> i almost shattered my knee on a frozen box last week so, yea, ill be wearing knee pads from now on...


On a BOX.

I see no issues wearing armor when doing park, but knee pads to cruise? Man the F up....

Unless you're a noob or doing park, knee pads are for sissies. Look up and cup the balls


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i usually just wear some winter long johns that i bought in the hunting dpt at walmart.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

base layer from costco

costco is the best


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I go a little crazy with layers, but when it is below 20 deg F , I wear a cheap pair of insulated bib pants under my Goretex (ak) snowboard pants. The bib part helps keep the core warm .I bought the outer pants a size larger to accommodate this. 
Above 20 deg F I just use the outer pants with poly long johns underneath.A belt to keep the pants up .


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> On a BOX.
> 
> I see no issues wearing armor when doing park, but knee pads to cruise? Man the F up....
> 
> Unless you're a noob or doing park, knee pads are for sissies. Look up and cup the balls


haha! they usually put funboxes in the park douche! LOL!


----------



## matt0502 (Jan 23, 2012)

Any one ever use anything like this?

Crash Pads 2200 Thermal Padded Pants - ON SALE!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I used similar for snowmobiles. It would be too warm for snowboarding imo.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Commando. Steezey.
Nah, seriously though, Tahoe gets hot. Sometimes I go basketball shorts and nothing else. I usually go compression shorts and nothing else. Sometimes b-ball shorts over compression shorts. When I'm up in the North West or on reaally cold tahoe days, I do compression shorts with track pants. 
I don't think I've ever worn an actual base layer.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

pajamas ftw

or sweatpants if it gets below zero


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Barnburner said:


> I've only used "ski" type pants before that had a little built in insulation, and have been fine in pretty cold conditions with just a base layer under them. I have since gotten some "snowboard" pants that don't really have any insulation, just some mesh on inside. Seems like it might not be enough with just a base layer, maybe it will be.
> Before my trip out west I'd like to get everything I need. No real way to test this here in FL as it's been 80*... What if anything do you need to wear as a midlayer for uninsulated pants?


there are 2 main considerations I always use when choosing the layer under my pants:

1. is it a cute color?

2. does it make me feel pretty?

feel free to borrow my system.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> there are 2 main considerations I always use when choosing the layer under my pants:
> 
> 1. is it a cute color?
> 
> ...


Is that a MASH quote or are you living up to your username? :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

here's a relevant mash quote for ya:

Hawkeye: Did you see that?
Nurse: What?
Hawkeye: A big red bird with fuzzy pink feet.
Trapper: Hawkeye, did you see that?
Hawkeye: What did you see?
Trapper: A big red bird with fuzzy pink feet!
Hawkeye to the nurse: See?


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

here in the PNW, i only rock boxer shorts that go down to above the knee and some Salomon ski socks from the knee down. I get the same coverage as thermals, without actually paying $30 for them.

Concentrate your layers on your core instead. As long as your body core is warm, your extremities will be fine.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> On a BOX.
> 
> I see no issues wearing armor when doing park, but knee pads to cruise? Man the F up....
> 
> Unless you're a noob or doing park, knee pads are for sissies. Look up and cup the balls


Yeah, knee pads! Imagine that... because unlike some of my other friends who "manned up" while we grew up playing soccer, throwing flips in gym, doing karate and riding street/park on my rollerblades... I am in my mid 30's and my knees aren't f*cked up or blown out from abuse.
I haven't torn any of my ACL/MCLs
I haven't shattered my knee cap
I don't have to wear a leg brace
I've never had any surgery.

I had a college roommate who has to use crutches for the *rest of his life* (from disease, not injury). Small wonder that I would see something like that first hand and come to the decision that trying to take care of myself so that maybe I can jog with my nephews/grandkids/etc without needing a cane or walker when I am 60 yrs old.

All things considered, I would rather be a sissy than a macho dumb-ass.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Yeah, knee pads! Imagine that... because unlike some of my other friends who "manned up" while we grew up playing soccer, throwing flips in gym, doing karate and riding street/park on my rollerblades... I am in my mid 30's and my knees aren't f*cked up or blown out from abuse.
> I haven't torn any of my ACL/MCLs
> I haven't shattered my knee cap
> I don't have to wear a leg brace
> ...


+1 and since when did snowboarders start sounding like football locker room jocks? i mean am i ridin pow or fightin the taliban? SIR YES SIR!!!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

"what to wear under pants?"

underpants


HAHAHAHAHAA


----------

